# wireless not showing up

## torin

got problems getting my wireless to work:

```

uname -r

2.6.20-gentoo-r8

```

compiled the following into the kernel:

```

<*>   Generic IEEE 802.11 Networking Stack                                      

[ ]     Enable full debugging output

---     IEEE 802.11 WEP encryption (802.1x)                                    

<*>     IEEE 802.11i CCMP support                                              

<*>     IEEE 802.11i TKIP encryption de]

```

and

```

[*] Wireless LAN drivers (non-hamradio) & Wireless Extensions

```

```

lspci

02:00.0 Ethernet controller: Intel Corporation 82573L Gigabit Ethernet Controller

03:00.0 Network controller: Intel Corporation PRO/Wireless 3945ABG Network Connection (rev 02)

```

```

emerge wpa_supplicant 

```

```

cat /etc/conf.d/net

config_eth0=( "dhcp" )

dhcp_eth0="nodns nontp nonis"

modules=( "wpa_supplicant" )

wpa_supplicant_eth1="-Dipw"

wpa_timeout_eth1=60

```

```

cat /etc/wpa_supplicant/wpa_supplicant.conf

# This is a network block that connects to any unsecured access point.

# We give it a low priority so any defined blocks are preferred.

ctrl_interface=/var/run/wpa_supplicant

network={

        key_mgmt=NONE

        priority=-9999999

}

# Shared WEP key connection (no WPA, no IEEE 802.1X) using Shared Key

# IEEE 802.11 authentication

network={

  ssid="default"

  key_mgmt=NONE

  wep_key0=51BFE8BC50EEAB79DD7B683609

  wep_key1=0102030405

  wep_key2="1234567890123"

  wep_tx_keyidx=0

  priority=5

  auth_alg=SHARED

}

```

```

/etc/init.d/net.eth1 restart

 * Starting eth1

 *   Wireless radio has been killed for interface eth1

 *   wpa_supplicant will launch, but not associate until

 *   wireles radio is re-enabled for interface eth1

 *   Starting wpa_supplicant on eth1 ...

ioctl[SIOCSIWMODE]: Resource temporarily unavailable

Could not configure driver to use managed mode

ioctl[SIOCGIWRANGE]: Resource temporarily unavailable

ioctl[IPW_IOCTL_WPA_SUPPLICANT]: Operation not supported

ioctl[IPW_IOCTL_WPA_SUPPLICANT]: Operation not supported

Failed to set encryption.

ioctl[IPW_IOCTL_WPA_SUPPLICANT]: Operation not supported

Failed to set encryption.

ioctl[IPW_IOCTL_WPA_SUPPLICANT]: Operation not supported

Failed to set encryption.

ioctl[IPW_IOCTL_WPA_SUPPLICANT]: Operation not supported

Failed to set encryption.

ioctl[IPW_IOCTL_WPA_SUPPLICANT]: Operation not supported

ioctl[IPW_IOCTL_WPA_SUPPLICANT]: Operation not supported

 *   Starting wpa_cli on eth1 ...                                            

 *     Backgrounding ...

```

any hints?

----------

## d2_racing

Can you post the result of iwconfig ?

----------

## didymos

Ok, what about the driver for the card?  Did you use the in-kernel one, or the net-wireless/ipw3945 package?  Also, try making this change:

/etc/conf.d/net:

```

config_eth0=( "dhcp" )

dhcp_eth0="nodns nontp nonis"

modules=( "wpa_supplicant" )

wpa_supplicant_eth1="-Dwext" <-----

wpa_timeout_eth1=60 

```

----------

## torin

```

iwconfig

eth0      no wireless extensions.

lo        no wireless extensions.

irda0     no wireless extensions.

sit0      no wireless extensions.

eth1      no wireless extensions.

```

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> Ok, what about the driver for the card? Did you use the in-kernel one, or the net-wireless/ipw3945 package? Also, try making this change:
> 
> 

 

I've emerged net-wireless/ipw3945d-1.7.22-r4

```

etc/init.d/ipw3945d status

 * status:  started

```

```

lsmod

Module                  Size  Used by

snd_seq                45232  0

truecrypt             151940  0

thinkpad                8836  0

fglrx                 645952  144

ibm_acpi               32408  0

backlight               8448  1 ibm_acpi

snd_hda_intel          19352  0

snd_hda_codec         198400  1 snd_hda_intel

snd_pcm                64260  2 snd_hda_intel,snd_hda_codec

snd_timer              20228  2 snd_seq,snd_pcm

snd                    38904  5 snd_seq,snd_hda_intel,snd_hda_codec,snd_pcm,snd_timer

snd_page_alloc         11144  2 snd_hda_intel,snd_pcm

ipw3945               187940  1

generic                 8452  0 [permanent]

```

----------

## torin

wpa_supplicant_eth1="-Dwext" results in this:

```

/etc/init.d/net.eth1 restart

 * Caching service dependencies ...                                                           [ ok ]

 * Stopping eth1

 *   Bringing down eth1

 *     Shutting down eth1 ...                                                                 [ ok ]

 *     Stopping wpa_cli on eth1 ...                                                           [ ok ]

 *     Stopping wpa_supplicant on eth1 ...                                                    [ ok ]

 * Starting eth1

 *   Wireless radio has been killed for interface eth1

 *   wpa_supplicant will launch, but not associate until

 *   wireles radio is re-enabled for interface eth1

 *   Starting wpa_supplicant on eth1 ...

ioctl[SIOCSIWMODE]: Resource temporarily unavailable

Could not configure driver to use managed mode

ioctl[SIOCGIWRANGE]: Resource temporarily unavailable

ioctl[SIOCSIWAUTH]: Resource temporarily unavailable

WEXT auth param 7 value 0x1 - ioctl[SIOCSIWENCODEEXT]: Resource temporarily unavailable

ioctl[SIOCSIWENCODEEXT]: Resource temporarily unavailable

ioctl[SIOCSIWENCODEEXT]: Resource temporarily unavailable

ioctl[SIOCSIWENCODEEXT]: Resource temporarily unavailable

ioctl[SIOCSIWAUTH]: Resource temporarily unavailable

WEXT auth param 4 value 0x0 - ioctl[SIOCSIWAUTH]: Resource temporarily unavailable                   [ ok ]th param 5 value 0x1 -

 *   Starting wpa_cli on eth1 ...                                                             [ ok ]

 *     Backgrounding ...

```

----------

## powerflo

Hello,

have you solved the problem? I have the same problem...

powerflo

----------

## powerflo

Does really nobody know a solution?

powerflo

----------

## torin

Nope haven't found the time to look into the problem more deeply, for now I'll have to stick with cable.

----------

